# if i put 44'' boggers on my truck is it legal?



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

i am building a 2001 dodge ram 1500 with 44'' tires and was wondering if it will be street legal thanks.


----------



## andrew_dial (Sep 14, 2009)

legality is based on the height of the head lights and tail lights. i cant remember the exact height but just look it up or call the sheriff office and they should be able to tell you


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

And just make sure the tires are DOT approved for on highway use.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 14, 2009)

Can you say decrease in fuel economy ??????
Post some pics........


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

And you will need to recalibrate your speedo.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

it isnt even done yet ill post pics when done i still got stuff to do and yes i know about the speedo and the tires and the driveshaft.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Good deal.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Sep 14, 2009)

do you plan on upgrading to one tons axles? Because those axles are going to snap under  44's. Also that transmission isnt going to hold up.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

yelp got it covered


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, good deal dude. You got everything under control. Have fun with it when you get it built and send some pics when its done. Good job!


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

youll be the first to see it on here and thanks


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Sep 14, 2009)

you will be legal, some counties in Ga are more strict than others, like rockdale county, you should be fine, a buddy of mine is running 52" iroks on his 2000 dodge.... The only thing he has been told is that he needs mud flaps to cover the rear tires?????


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

david13 said:


> youll be the first to see it on here and thanks



Hey, no problem man. I always love seeing those things going out and having fun. I would suggest you get a set of tires that are good for highway use too so the road doesn't eat up the tires, unless its nothing but a mudder.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

52s dang make my truck look like a winnie truck.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> Hey, no problem man. I always love seeing those things going out and having fun. I would suggest you get a set of tires that are good for highway use too so the road doesn't eat up the tires, unless its nothing but a mudder.



yeah i know with them boggers that road will eat em up quick,ill do you a even better one  ill drive it to albany and you can see it in person.no lie ask anybody i say im gonna do it ill do it that way you can see how big it really is.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Heck yeah dude. I should be in town around Thanksgiving for 10 days. I'll pm you when I get in. I wanna see it and ride in it.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> Heck yeah dude. I should be in town around Thanksgiving for 10 days. I'll pm you when I get in. I wanna see it and ride in it.



you got yourself a deal.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm glad that you know what going on with your truck. I am so used to dealing with people that have no idea what they are doing and go against what others say and end up hurting themselves or their wallets. At least you are doing it with knowledge and safety. Have you thought about steering? What type are you going with?


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

im gonna put a Genuine Bullet Proof Steering System in it.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok good. You said you got some 1ton axles right? They are at least 8 lug right? And are you going beadlock on your tires? What gears are your running? Transmission? Any engine mods?


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah i got a dana 60  yelp its 8 lug  and im running 5.13 gears heavy duty transmission and right now all i have is a cold air intake on the motor i will be doing more to it on down the road though.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

the transmisson is a aps.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, if you haven't already, get a wrap for you CAI from K&N so you don't suck water and just don't drown it in water. I would probably look into maybe later put a carb'd motor in it so you can have some serious fun with it. Fuel injection and water don't really mix all that well. Or put a whole engine pan on it to protect it from water.

Of course, you can alway get a sealed airbox and get a snorkel if you plan on sinking it. 

Good choice on tranny. You da man with da plan. (sorry for my "hood" moment )


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

okay i sure will i havent put much thought in to the motor yet im getting my lifts and stuff in the mail someday i have already ordered it i got a 12'' whiplash lift and a 3'' body for a total of 15''
the tires and wheels are my next things to do then ill throw everything on it. plus the lift and tires. i already have the transmission and axles already on it and the gears.so im getting there.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

the truck in my avaitor is what im going for.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Its coming together really well. PM me if you have anymore questions or need some advice. I am here to help.

I would probably get you a motor from the junkyard and build it for what you want when your current one blows (and it will someday). But it so it can sustain high RPMs for a sustain perioud of time. Stroke it out, get some good breathing heads, beefy pistons and rods, and a good crank and bearings. That way it will be bulletproof and it will reward you everytime. Who knows, if you build it right, you should be able to roast them 44s with enough tires on the pavement.

Remember: Happy Engine=Happy Owner


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

And also put a good header back exhaust system on it. I would suggest you get some headers and maybe 5 feet of pipe into some mufflers of your choosing and turndowns. PLEASE put a muffler on it.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah i was gonna put some turndowns on it i didnt wanna run the exhaust out of the back i just wanna drop it in the middle on the truck.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you going to run any mufflers?


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

flowmasters


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

Good deal man. Get a set of Super 44s. Expensive, but you will be pleased with the sound.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

thats what i was gonna get to.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

david13 said:


> thats what i was gonna get to.



Wow, we think alike.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

haha sure do
so do you have your truck lifted any?


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not going to lift it other than maybe leveling it. Its a 2wd.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> I'm not going to lift it other than maybe leveling it. Its a 2wd.




oh okay


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's one I had with 15 inches of lift and 44's. 11'3" to the top of the lights.


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2009)

looks real good


----------



## mstew (Sep 15, 2009)

I actually got stopped because my headlights were staring down the back of a police car one night. He tried to tell me my truck was too high. I told him to measure it and measure it right. He measured it from my stepbars to the ground. Said it was 36in from lowest portion of the frame.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, just make sure you aren't too high. And maybe some mud flaps might make them happy too.


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2009)

mud flaps boo not a fan


----------



## Rays123 (Sep 15, 2009)

im not positive but i think the law is the bumper cant be more than 
3" away from stock position. i dont know many cops that will pull you over for it but there are a few. especially here in cherokee county


----------



## NGxplr22 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's nice to see you've planned to swap out the weak links ahead of time. 
A couple of local guys ran Dodges with big tires (40s and 44 TSLs) and spent thousands of dollars on rebuilding tranmissions (multiple times) because they refused to spend the money to put in stronger trannys and regear. The guy who ran the 44s even blew up his motor trying to turn the big rubber.

I've never heard of anyone being stopped around here for big tires or lift. I'd guess if the driver isn't causing a safety hazard and there aren't large chunks of mud and or parts falling off the truck you'll probably be okay.

Someone in North Ga has a red SuperDuty crewcab with 54" Boggers. I've only seen the truck in Cartersville and Rome. It's huge.


----------



## jasonC (Sep 15, 2009)

man it sounds like you are going to have a nice truck.. I have a friend of mine who has an Excurision on 54 inch boggers and we drive that thing from athens to the Georgia dome every year to the monster truck show. Most of the time we get stopped and the police try to wright a ticket but they dont know how to measure it.. we actually went to court on it and one one time because the cop measured to the bottom of the door seal instead on the lights of frame...... it was funny....


here are some trucks we had for mud trucks..


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2009)

NGxplr22 said:


> It's nice to see you've planned to swap out the weak links ahead of time.
> A couple of local guys ran Dodges with big tires (40s and 44 TSLs) and spent thousands of dollars on rebuilding tranmissions (multiple times) because they refused to spend the money to put in stronger trannys and regear. The guy who ran the 44s even blew up his motor trying to turn the big rubber.
> 
> I've never heard of anyone being stopped around here for big tires or lift. I'd guess if the driver isn't causing a safety hazard and there aren't large chunks of mud and or parts falling off the truck you'll probably be okay.
> ...



thank you for that information


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2009)

jasonC said:


> man it sounds like you are going to have a nice truck.. I have a friend of mine who has an Excurision on 54 inch boggers and we drive that thing from athens to the Georgia dome every year to the monster truck show. Most of the time we get stopped and the police try to right a ticket bout they dont know how to measure it.. we actually went to court on it and one one time because the cop measured to the bottom of the dorr seal instead on the lights of frame...... it was funny....
> 
> 
> here are some trucks we had for mud trucks..





good looking truck there thanks for telling me this kinda stuff.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are nice trucks, but just don't get ridiculous with the lift though. You still want to be able to actually use the truck for what it is made for, "hauling crap". Mudding in it is nice and all, but just don't make it into a one purpose truck. If you do that, then in my opinion, you have a useless truck. And I have said that very sentence to several people too, so I am not afraid to say to anyone else. Make it to where you can still use it. People say that they can go through a 5 foot deep mud hole and I say, "Okay, put something in the back and try to get it out." Just don't get too crazy. That why I asked you earlier if you were building a multi-purpose truck.


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> Those are nice trucks, but just don't get ridiculous with the lift though. You still want to be able to actually use the truck for what it is made for, "hauling crap". Mudding in it is nice and all, but just don't make it into a one purpose truck. If you do that, then in my opinion, you have a useless truck. And I have said that very sentence to several people too, so I am not afraid to say to anyone else. Make it to where you can still use it. People say that they can go through a 5 foot deep mud hole and I say, "Okay, put something in the back and try to get it out." Just don't get too crazy. That why I asked you earlier if you were building a multi-purpose truck.



oh yeah i know,thats why i didnt go with 54s


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think bead locks are street legal.


----------



## jasonC (Sep 16, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> Those are nice trucks, but just don't get ridiculous with the lift though. You still want to be able to actually use the truck for what it is made for, "hauling crap". Mudding in it is nice and all, but just don't make it into a one purpose truck. If you do that, then in my opinion, you have a useless truck. And I have said that very sentence to several people too, so I am not afraid to say to anyone else. Make it to where you can still use it. People say that they can go through a 5 foot deep mud hole and I say, "Okay, put something in the back and try to get it out." Just don't get too crazy. That why I asked you earlier if you were building a multi-purpose truck.




 Maybe he shouldnt run 44's then.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 16, 2009)

SimpleMan said:


> I don't think bead locks are street legal.



Only if the wheel is a non-DOT approved wheel. You can get a DOT approved wheel and do a "DIY" beadlock or send them off to have it done and you're legal.


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 16, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Only if the wheel is a non-DOT approved wheel. You can get a DOT approved wheel and do a "DIY" beadlock or send them off to have it done and you're legal.



Hate to tell you this but there is no state statute in any states of the US stating that Bead locks are illegal or have to be DOT approved. This is a myth and internet lore that they have to be DOT approved or are illegal. There is an ongoing bet on Pirate4x4 by Scott of Rockstomper4x4 that if you can prove him legally wrong he will pay up. No one has ever collected.


----------



## patt107 (Sep 16, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> Hate to tell you this but there is no state statute in any states of the US stating that Bead locks are illegal or have to be DOT approved. This is a myth and internet lore that they have to be DOT approved or are illegal. There is an ongoing bet on Pirate4x4 by Scott of Rockstomper4x4 that if you can prove him legally wrong he will pay up. No one has ever collected.



Your 100% right, I have yet to find any law thats states bead locks are illegal. I think I read that thread on pirate too. A bunch of the trucks that cam out of my buddies shop in fayetteville nc had real bead locks not sim locks.
pat


----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2009)

what do you guys think about whiplash lift kits they have a lift i would really like to get?


----------



## patt107 (Sep 16, 2009)

you should have coils up front, make sure you get their longer arms for the front if they offer them. It will help if you try to get any articulation out of the truck in the future. I havent seen too many whiplash kits up close but i do know they make good stuff.
pat


----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2009)

thats good to know i will get that lift i wanted.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 16, 2009)

With the lift, just make sure that everything is nice and good metal. Heavy duty bolts and really good welds. Hate to see that thing break on you when you hit a pebble.


----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2009)

i sure hope it dont fall apart in the road.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, that probably won't be a good thing.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 24, 2009)

andrew_dial said:


> legality is based on the height of the head lights and tail lights. i cant remember the exact height but just look it up or call the sheriff office and they should be able to tell you




Its not just your headlight height. They can also check the height of your frame under the cab and if it is to high you will get a ticket. Also with the headlights if you relocate them you have to use the original housing. You can get away with a high frame height but you have to have your frame wrapped in one solid piece. I have never heard of the mudflap being a problem. Also it is different with the weight of the vehicle. The law is one way for a 1500 and one way for a 2500. Best bet is to call the police and they will help.


----------



## bonecollector123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont know about Ga but in florida it goes by wieght gvw 5500 and up there is no limit headlights however can not be working if they are over 52 inches I had 49 iroks on my old f-250 actully I got the first 49s sold to the public and I got herassed all the time the bumper laws should be in your drivers liscense test book


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 19, 2009)

If a LEO really wanted to nitpick.....here's all he needs to cite you.


> GEORGIA CODE
> Copyright 2009 by The State of Georgia
> All rights reserved.
> 
> ...



and also....


> TITLE 40.  MOTOR VEHICLES AND TRAFFIC
> CHAPTER 8.  EQUIPMENT AND INSPECTION OF MOTOR VEHICLES
> ARTICLE 1.  EQUIPMENT GENERALLY
> PART 1.  GENERAL PROVISIONS
> ...



All that being written as the law, there are very few LEO's that would even bother you, unless you're caught doing something else. There are a lot of LEO's who are not even up to date with current laws pertaining to this. MOST GSP officers do however know the law.....and they most likely won't bother you with this. Most of the time it's a cop who's having a bad day.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 19, 2009)

I was fixing to post that at the academy we learned it during Traffic Code class The GSP teacher told us almost any altering Lifting/Lowering of a vehicle is illegal although a Trooper is probably the only one ya need to worry about ya wouldn't have to measure the vehicle just take a pic or use the vehicles camera anybody can take that pic and a pic of a Stock truck and see 2 inches of difference  Ive seen it win in court with a Lowered truck and a lifted court A picture of a 44inch tired truck and a stock chevy truck is beyond a reasonable doubt to most citizens


----------



## tojo a monsta (Nov 11, 2009)

what i was told by gsp is the lowest point of your frame rail is 30" on 1 ton an 28" on smaller than 1 ton


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Nov 11, 2009)

this is the law in ga now so you will know.

Less than 4500 lbs, maximum. 27’’ from surface of street to lowest point on frame; 4501 – 7500 lbs Maximum. 30’’ from surface of street to lowest point on frame. 7501 – 14000 lbs maximum. 31’’


sorry did not see it posted i missed it


----------



## david w. (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## horse2292 (Nov 12, 2009)

I ran beadlocks all the time. Never had a problem. And this Blazer was a dailey driver fro 9 years. Tires are 38's, 42's, and 52's. All that time I never got pulled over.


----------



## horse2292 (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh yea like mentioned above you need to upgrade the tranny and transfer case. This is the set I had in the blazer.  I then added the doubler.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 12, 2009)

It use to be down here in Florida that bumper height was the rule unless your truck was over a certain weight which I think was 6000 lbs.

Anyway, back in the late 80's early 90's I was running 42" Swampers which was the biggest tire they made at the time in a 77 Ford with a 460 motor. I actually put a sheet of 3/8" diamond plate in the bed to get the weight. Had the truck weighed on certified scales and never had a problem with the height issue.

I adjusted the headlights to aim down more and KC's took care of the rest if needed.


----------



## david w. (Nov 12, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> Oh yea like mentioned above you need to upgrade the tranny and transfer case. This is the set I had in the blazer.  I then added the doubler.




that is some serious hardware.


----------



## horse2292 (Nov 12, 2009)

david13 said:


> that is some serious hardware.



Do you wanna do some serious wheeling?

I'll post a few pictures of what my rig has been through.


----------



## horse2292 (Nov 12, 2009)

A few pictures with the 42's and the bead locks


----------



## david w. (Nov 12, 2009)

man that thing is a beast.i can say ive never really did rock climbing before but i would like to try that one day.


----------



## horse2292 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have done the mud bogs and the rocks and its all fun. Less cleaning with the rocks but more dents


----------



## david w. (Nov 13, 2009)

haha i can wash off the mud but i dont know about the dents.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 13, 2009)

david13 said:


> ive never really did rock climbing before but i would like to try that one day.



Not at those first to pics you won't.

That is at Tellico, Slickrock is the name of the trail in the one pic.  Awsome place to ride.  Thanks to Trout Unlimited and the enviro nazis Tellico is closed forever.

Don't start rockcrawing....you'll never stop.

Regarding the dents...I have broke more in the mud than I have ever even come close to breaking on the rocks.  Mud is evil.


----------



## horse2292 (Nov 13, 2009)

Slick Rock is/was my favorite. I can't believe its gone. Our club done alot of work there to keep it up. I have been on work days and drove T posts along the trail to keep 4 wheelers out. They were not allowed on 2 and 9 I know. They still went anyway and bent the posts or pulled them up. That was no helping our cause. Maybe one day we can get it back.


----------



## mudking (May 3, 2010)

A buddy of mine has 54s on his and they havent said anything yet and my uncle has 44s and has said anything to him yet


----------



## 440Mopar (May 3, 2010)

*no problems yet*

not had any problems with "The Man" yet


----------

